# Aniracetam as potential anxiolytic



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

> Anxiolytic effects of aniracetam in three different mouse models of anxiety and the underlying mechanism
> 
> Kazuo Nakamura, and Mitsue Kurasawa
> CNS Supporting Laboratory, Nippon Roche Research Center, 200 Kajiwara, Kamakura, Kanagawa 247-8530, Japan
> ...


I cant use it myself as it may interact with memantine, but it may be interesting for those wanting to give it a try.
As a nootropic aniracetam may also inhibit some of the cognitive impairment induced by benzo's.

Aniracetam is available OTC.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Found a few experiences regarding anxiety.



> Hello
> I have started today aniracetam tests. I have ordered it from US. As
> my concentration and memory was not really good I decided to get
> something form nootropics. I have found it can work for anxiety as
> ...





> I tried aniracetam quite a bit and concluded it wasn't for me. It
> would make me feel tired, foogy with no perceived benefits. I should
> try it again combined with Wellbutrin and see if the stimulant effect
> of wellbutrin compensate.





> It's one of the better racetams in that it doesn't make you feel "speedy" I take a dose before work and it keeps me level headed - not frazzled, or stressed out like I normally get. Yes, it's definitely good for those with anxiety issues.





> I've recently used Aniracetam (180mg to 1500mg daily) from January through April of this year, and I definately perceived potent anxiolytic effects that seemed to persist even on days where a daily dose had been missed. The effects were calming and at times also seemed slightly anhedonic. Little things that I normally would have internalized didn't seem to bother me as much, and I found I was better able to assert myself with others and wasn't as inhibited by how I thought others might perceive me. I also noticed that events such as presenting in front of large groups which normally would have caused an adrenaline rush, didn't, and that at times everything seemed to emotionally blend together, which was somewhat concerning to me at times.
> 
> Some days I found that I functioned better taking 750mg Ani divided in two doses, however I found the effects on a higher dosage to be somewhat inconsistent and so I mostly gravitated toward lower dosages of 180mg twice a day after a few months of usage, which I perceived more reliable in effect. During this same period I had also been taking galantamine (4mg to 8mg daily), and I suspect galantamine may have been partially responsible for the emotional blurring I experienced. Since discontinuing Galantamine earlier in May this has subsided.
> 
> I still take Ani, but not everyday now that school has finished. I have good results now with 180mg of Ani combined with 400mg to 800mg of Oxiracetam, which seems to be smoother and better for overall comprehension than either of the two by theirselves.





> Yeah it often hit me with an anxiolytic clarity, with a 30% chance of fogginess.


http://www.imminst.org/forum/Aniracetam-as-a-anxiolytic-t41191.html


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

I've got 100g of aniracetam the other day that im going to be experimenting with as soon as I get a mg scale. I've heard lots of good things about it like it slowing brain ageing and improving memory as well as having anxiolytic effects


----------



## ElRey (Apr 9, 2010)

I got a bottle a couple months back. Seemed to be a little bit anxiolytic. Didn't seem to make a big difference or anything, though.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

how much where you taking? because doses I've heard about people taking daily are anywhere from 100mg to 1500mg


----------



## ElRey (Apr 9, 2010)

nork123 said:


> how much where you taking? because doses I've heard about people taking daily are anywhere from 100mg to 1500mg


I was the Smart Powders brand, which are 750 mg capsules. I think I was taking 1, sometimes 2 a day. I think I was on 2 for most of the time I was taking it. They're a good deal considering how expensive this stuff can be.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ok, did you get much other benefits from it like improved memory, focus etc? thats one of the reasons I was interested in buying some because my memory sucks lol


----------



## ElRey (Apr 9, 2010)

nork123 said:


> Ok, did you get much other benefits from it like improved memory, focus etc? thats one of the reasons I was interested in buying some because my memory sucks lol


I've never really had memory problems, so it's hard to say. I will say that most supplements seem to have a minimal effect for me so maybe I'm in the minority in that regard. You could try it, the Smart Brands capsules are pretty cheap. You could also try piracetam. I've been using that for a couple of months and one thing I've noticed about it is it's given me a real urge to be creative again. That could be the other supplements I'm taking, but I don't think so.


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

I must say... and it most certainly could be a placebo effect... however it really seem to take the edge off anxiety... Noticeably...


----------



## socialpiranha (Dec 9, 2012)

I tried it a few years back, for me it caused a bit of dysphoria but no anxiolytic action. I think people who respond well to sarcosine, glycine , huperzine or acamprosate might benefit from it they all had a similar effect and the same feel to them for me. i could see how they could be anxiolytic for certain types of anxiety though.

crazymed what is your current regimen if you don't mind me asking ?


----------

